

MIPS processors aren't that bad, like the DPT Board - dptechnics
http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/780614-raspberry-pi-model-b-the-price-is-right-at-35

======
mkesper
This isn't about MIPS but about raspberry pi...

